# Welchen Filter?



## Hummingbird (2. Okt. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue gerade einen Teich in meinem Garten, die Form steht soweit. Die maximale Tiefe liegt bei etwa 1,35 m. Außerdem habe ich 3 Stufen sowie ein Sumpfgebiet erstellt.
Nun meine Frage: Da die Teichfolie noch nicht verlegt ist (aber schon zu Hause rum liegt) und ich diese nächte Woche verlegen möchte, mache ich mir Gedanken, ob soweit alles richtig ist. Genauergesagt weiß ich noch nicht, welche Art von Filter ich nutzen soll. Ich schwanke zwischen gepumpten und Schwerkraftfilter. Gerade der Schwerkraftfilter bietet sich an, da ich noch die Möglichkeit habe, einen BA einzubauen. 
Was meint ihr? Macht so ein __ Filtersystem Sinn bei einem Teich mit ca. 5000 - 6000 l Volumen? Ich bin Anfänger und frage mich, ob durch den BA nicht Fische "angesaugt" werden können, vor allem Kleinere? Die Vorteile eines Systems sind, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe das besser gefilterte Wasser sowie der geringere Stormverbrauch, da eine kleinere Pumpe ausreicht. Aber wie sieht es da im Winter aus? Wenn ich ein gepumptes System habe könnte ich doch diese am Bodengrund liegen lassen, der Frost sollte nichts ausmachen. Aber beim Schwerkraftfilter wäre die Pumpe an der Oberfläche, bestünde da nicht die Gefahr des Einfrierens? Oder mache ich mir einfach zu viele Sorgen  ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps,

Gruß marco


----------



## maritim (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

hallo marco,

erstmal willkommen in diesem schönen forum.

grundsätzlich würde ich heute immer zu schwerkraft tendieren.
die tiere im teich kannst du bei einem bodenablauf gleichermaßen schützen, wie bei einer gepumpten version.

normal dürfte bei schwerkraft, die pumpe keinen schaden im winter nehmen, weil sie im pumpenschacht  unter wasser steht.
hier werden dir profis in sachen schwerkraft mehr sagen können.

wichtig wäre, das du uns deine vorstellungen vom teich miteilst.
kommen fische in den teich? wenn ja, dann teile uns bitte die fischart mit.

mit paar angaben von dir, wird man dir auch mehr tipps geben können, was in deinem fall an technik benötigt wird.


----------



## Hummingbird (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo peter,

also die Vorstellungen von meinem Teich sehen in etwa so aus:

- Fischbesatz aus einer bunten Mischung von: Goldfischen, __ Shubunkin, Gründlingen und wahrscheinlich (aber noch nicht am Anfang) 2-3 Kois. Alles in allem werden es so ca. 20-25 Fische sein.

- Pflanzen: 
a) Sumpfzone: Schilfe, __ Rohrkolben etc.
b) Flachwasserzone: noch keine konkrete Vorstellung
c) Tiefwasser: Seerosen

Außerdem wird noch ein kleiner Bachlauf gebaut, an den ich gerne die Pumpe anschließen möchte. Ich hoffe, dass das für die Sauerstoffversorung ausreicht.

Wie groß der Teich nun von seinen Maßen ist, kann ich gerade nur schätzen, müßte nochmal nachmessen. Sind aber vielleicht 6m x 4,5m (plus Sumpfzone).

Viele Grüße

marco


----------



## maritim (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

hallo marco,

mein erster tipp an dich ist, das es zuviele fische sind!
dein filter müsste bald so groß wie dein teich sein, damit er nicht in die knie geht.
mit dem überbesatz an fischen kommst du, von einer katastrophe in die nächst.
das maximum was die teich verkraften kann sind 3 bis 4 koi, weil sie rasend schnell groß werden und eine menge futter brauchen.
aus meiner heutigen sicht würde ich bei der teichgröße komplett auf koi verzichten.
gegen goldfischen, und __ shubunkin würde bei einer vernünftigen filteranlage nichts sprechen.
du solltest dich grundsätzlich auf eine fischart festlegen , weil bei krankheiten unterschiedlich behandelt werden muss. eine fischart tut das medikament gut und die andere geht dabei drauf....


----------



## Hummingbird (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo Peter,

schade :-(, dachte, dass ich vielleicht 1-2 Koi reinsetzen könnte. Wäre dass denn möglich in Verbindung mit ein paar __ Shubunkin? Das ich dann maximal auf 10 Fische käme? Bei meinem Nachbar sieht es so aus, dass er einen Koi und ca 25-30 andere Fische drin hat, der Teich ist nicht wesentlich größer als meiner. Bis jetzt (der Teich ist auch erst etwa 1 Jahr alt) hatte er noch keine Probleme. Bei mir wird ja auch noch eine Sumpfzone "gebaut" von der ich gedacht hatte, dass sie als zusätzlicher Filter wirkt. Die Maße der Sumpfzone habe ich leider gerade nicht im Kopf, vielleicht sind es 4x3m (L-Form, ca 1m breit).
Aber wenn das auch nicht gehen sollte, dann konzentriere ich mich auf die "normalen" Fische. Dann bleibt aber die Frage, ob ein Bodenablauf Sinn macht.

Viele Grüße 

Marco


----------



## maritim (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

hallo marco,

das ist ja nur meine meinung! die anderen user werden vielleicht auch was anderes sagen.

ich kann dir nur aus meiner erfahrung sagen, wie man unnötigen ärger vermeidet.

die anzahl der fische hängt  von der futtermenge ab, die am tag benötigt wird.
mit anderen worten....was vorne rein kommt muss auch hinten raus.
was hinten raus kommt muss der filter mit biologie beseitigen können.

wieviele goldfischen, __ shubunkin für deinen teich optimal wären, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
da werden sich die user zu wort melden, die sich mit der fischart auskennen.

habe selber einen kleinen teich mit etwas über 11 bis 13m³ und darin paddeln 14 koi.
allerdings ohne einen laaaaaaangen bachlauf als pflanzfilter und einen großen eigenbaufilter, sowie eine ozonanlage wären vernünftige wasserwerte nicht möglich.

leider hatte ich den anfängerfehler gemacht und zuviele koi in den teich gesetzt, das bedeutet ständige verbesserung der filteranlage.
optimal wären für meinen teich 7 bis max.9 koi gewesen.......

ps. ein bodenablauf ist meiner meinug nach das beste was man machen kann.


----------



## Hummingbird (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo Peter,

okay, dann muss ich mir das Ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen  . Möchte ja Probleme von vorneherein vermeiden.
Das mit dem Eigenbaufilter hatte ich mir auch schonmal überlegt, aber da ich mich nicht damit auskenne, schaue ich mir gerade Filter von OASE an. Dachte da an den Bitotec 10.1. Dieser sollte doch ausreichend für meinen Teich sein? Hast Du/habt Ihr vielleicht Empfehlungen, was Filter angeht? 
Auf jeden Fall wollte ich darauf achten, dass dieser auch bei 1-2 Kois und ein paar anderen Fischen ausreicht, nur für alle Fälle. Falls doch keine Kois in den Teich kommen, werden dafür wahrscheinlich 3-4 andere Fische im Teich rumplätschern . Werde mich wohl dann auf einen Fischbesatz von 10-15 Firschenbeschränken.

Gruss 
Marco


----------



## maritim (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

und dann habe ich gleich den nächsten tipp für dich.

es ist zwar erstaunlich was diese kleinen oase-filterleisten, aber für das viele geld kannst du dir selber was vernünftiges bauen. oder einige teile selber bauen und etwas dazu kaufen.
die eigenbaufilter sind echt schnell gebaut und erstaunlich einfach gestrickt.
wenn man nicht gerade total unbegabt ist, dann würde ich zu einem eigenbau raten.
dann hast du was vernünftiges was nicht ständig gereinigt werden muss und du hast reserven ohne ende.
aus dem bauch  würde ich sagen, das du einen siebfilter und 2 elemente mit je 100l k1 brauchst. falls nötig kannst du noch einen uvc in das system einbringen.
du solltest anstreben, das die pumpenleistung so ausgelegt ist, das der teich 1x pro stunde umgewälzt wird. hierbei ist zubeachten, das pumpen durch höhenunterschied und reibungsverlust an leistung verlieren. dies muss bei der pumpenleistung berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## tattoo_hh (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

bodenabläufe sind schön aber:
damit die auch richtig "ziehen" im rohr benötigst du einen flow von ca 10m³...
sonst setzt sich die sache zu (algen, dreck...)
dh. dein teich würde alle 30minuten durch den filter gehen...
ob eine derartige strömung in so einem kleinen teich wünschenswert ist?


----------



## maritim (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

hall carsten 

ich habe keine erfahrung mit schwerkraft
hängt es nicht auch mit dem durchmesser vom rohr zusammen?
bei ca. 6000l müsste das rohr einfach etwas kleiner sein, dann müsste genügend zug im rohr sein, das es sich nicht zusetzt.


----------



## tattoo_hh (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

war auch mein erster gedanke, aber die setzen sich zu schnell zu.
100ter sollten für die verrohrung genutzt werden. es gibt auch 50ger aber die haben im gegensatz zum 100ter nicht die hälfte sondern ein viertel der querschnittsfläche.
das bremmst auch gewaltig (sind ja nur 5cm). nächstes argument wäre das eine pumpen/ schlauch combi ja nuch kleiner wäre, aber hier wird mit druck gearbeitet. schwerkraft würde dann "stehenbleiben"
in einer IH könnte ich mir das vorstellen da das algen/laubprobem nicht gilt.

und nun mal schön das für und wieder


----------



## maritim (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*



tattoo_hh schrieb:


> und nun mal schön das für und wieder



da gibt es kein für und wieder....zumminnst nicht von mir, weil ich nicht mitreden kann, da ich keine erfahrung mit schwerkraft habe.

ich kann deine argumente nach vollziehen, da sich selbst bei meiner gepumpten version schmodder in der zuleitung absetzt.

alle drei monate jage ich eine hochdrückdüse durch den schlauch und dann ist alles wieder in butter. bei mir sind es larven die sich am rand vom schlauch ansiedeln und daran bleibt dann alles mögliche hängen:evil


----------



## Hummingbird (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Mmmh, habe ja leider keine Ahnung von der Materie  . Aber ich habe mir auch noch Gedanken gemacht, die mich zweifeln lassen, ob die BA-Lösung gut ist: 
Der Filter muss ja dem Wasserniveau des Teich angepaßt werden, d.h. dementsprechend in die Erde eingebracht werden. Was aber, wenn da Wasserniveau sinkt? Vor allem im Sommer sehe ich das Problem, dass hat auch mein Nachbar. Dann funktioniert das mit der Schwerkraft doch nicht mehr oder?

@maritim: Mist, wollte mir den Filter selber bauen, habe aber vorher schon bei EBay geboten und einen Biotec 10.1 (neu) für 289,- € ersteigert. Damit hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet. 

@tattoo_hh: Vielen Dank für die Informationen, leider bin ich jetzt noch mehr verunsichert  .Aber das, was Du sagst, kann ich schon nachvollziehen.

Tja, nun ist der Filter schon gekauft, bleibt nur die Frage: BA oder nicht. So wie es jetzt aussieht, werde ich wohl darauf verzichten, aufgrund der Zweifel, die hier beschrieben wurden. 
Oder meint jemand, dass er doch Sinn macht?

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## bodo61 (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Marco,
nu haste nen gepumpten Filter.  Da wird ein BA schwierig.
 Aber ich denke der wird mit deiner Teichgröße fertig. Halte aber das vorher über den Besatz gesagte im Auge.


----------



## ebo (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo.

Wieso wird bei einem gepumpten System ein BA schwierig?

Einen BA würde ich immer installieren. Dazu dann in Schwerkraft eine Pumpenkammer. Da dann die Pumpe rein und den Filter gepumpt betreiben.
Mach das dann mit dem 110er KG Rohr.
Kaum Bögen bzw wenn dann keine 45 und 90 Grad Bögen und die Strecke nach Möglickeit so kurz wie es geht. Also vom BA zum Pumpenschacht.

Selbst wenn sich das mal zusetzen sollte kann man das Rohr einfach reinigen.

Den Flow kannste gut selber erzielen indem du auf dem 110 Rohr im Pumpenschacht nen Absperrhahn setzt.
Wenn du nun den Schacht leerpumpst und den Absperrhahn wieder schnell aufmachst entsteht ein starker Sog weil das Teichwasser wieder in Pumpenkammer drückt.

Wenn du das 1x die Woche machst setzt sich auch nix zu.

Die Lösung kannst du dann jederzeit mit größeren Filtern oder auch später in Schwerkraft erweitern.

Die Pumpenkammer habe ich mir zb von einem Kunststoffformgießer für 80 Euro gießen lassen ( 60x60x60 )
Kann man aber auch bei vielen Händlern käuflich erwerben.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## bodo61 (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*



ebo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wieso wird bei einem gepumpten System ein BA schwierig?



Meine Aussage bezog sich auf den Biotec10, und der ist auf Grund seines Aufbaus absolut nicht geeignet. Der Einlauf befindet sich oberhalb, nur wenige cm unter Oberkante Filter.


----------



## ebo (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Irgendwie verstehe ich dich gerade nicht oder wir reden aneinander vorbei. Wieso ist der Biotec10 mit einem BA nicht zu gebrauchen wenn er gepumpt betrieben wird?

Der ist nur als gepumpter Filter zu gebrauchen. Mit oder ohne BA ist das völlig egal solange er gepumpt wird.

Also ich habe BA und Skimmer installiert und die Rohre enden in einer Schwerkraftpumpenkammer. Da liegen drei Pumpen drin. Eine davon pumpt in meinen Filter.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## bodo61 (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Ok, hab ich falsch verstanden.  Du stellst die Pumpenkammer vor den Filter, das funzt natürlich.

Bin von einem traditionellen Schwerkraftfilter ausgegangen und wird ja das Wasser in den Filter gesaugt. Sorry.


----------



## ebo (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Kein Problem dafür ist das ja ein Diskussionsforum 

lg
ebo


----------



## Hummingbird (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Tipps, das hört sich sehr interessant an. Kann mir das auch gut vorstellen.
Nur mal zur Sicherheit: Ich erstelle mir eine Pumpenkammer, die ich mit dem Teich verbinde. Dabe muss ich dann darauf achten, dass selbst bei sinkendem Wasserspiegel im Sommer dieser genug Wasser hat, damit die Pumpe, die das Wasser aus der Kammer in den Filter drückt, nicht trocken laufen kann. Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden? Dann wäre hält nur das Problem, dass das "dreckige" Wasser durch die Pumpe geht, bevor es vom Filter gereinigt ist. Ohne die Kammer wäre natürlich der Vorteil, dass immer vom Filter gereinigtes Wasser durch die Pumpe gehen würde, da diese hinter dem Filter angeschlossen ist. Habe ich dann dadurch Nachteile, dass die Pumpe nicht solange hält oder macht das nichts aus?

Viele Grüße 

Marco


----------



## Hummingbird (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Und nochmal ich ,

mir sind nach meiner Antwort natürlich noch ein paar Fragen eingefallen, die ich vergessen hatte.
Wenn ich das mit dem Pumpenschacht mache, müßte ich die Öffnung für das Rohr vom Teich in den Schacht doch ziemlich weit unten machen, oder? So hätte ich dann auch kein Problem mit einem etwas gesunkenen Wasserstand.
Dann frage ich mich noch, was im Winter passiert. Wenn ich einen 60cm Schacht mache, dann besteht doch die Gefahr, das die Pumpe einfrieren könnte? Das Wasser im Pumpenschacht könnte doch gefrieren und somit die Pumpe zerstören. Dasselbe frage ich mich auch die ganze Zeit für den Filter, kann der nicht auch einfrieren? 
Ich hoffe, dass ich keinem mit meinen vielleicht blöden Fragen nerve, aber ich will halt alles richtig machen 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## ebo (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo.

Ich lasse meine kpl. Anlage das ganze Jahr durchlaufen.

Die Pumpe kann nicht trocken laufen da das Wasser im Teich das Wasser in der Pumpenkammer immer ausgleicht ( Schwerkraft ).
Die Pumpe pumpt dann das Dreckwasser in den Filter und läuft dann gefiltert wieder in den Teich. Da hast du stimme ich dir zu.

Die Pumpe hält genauso lange. Ob sie nun vor oder hinter dem Filter steht. Einziger Vorteil ist, dass sie den Schmutz nicht zerkleinert bevor dieser in den Filter läuft.

Und da man den Filter etc. auf Teichniveu setzt kann man die Technik natürlich auch besser im Garten verstecken.

Aber wenn es die baulichen Gegebenheiten zulassen ist das eigentlich kein Problem.

Die Pumpenkammer ist zb. 60x60x60.
Der Einlauf ist mit 2x 110er KG - Rohr. Eins für den Ba und eins für den Skimmer. Diese sind ca. 40cm vom Boden der Pumpenkammer angebracht. Nun gräbst du die Kammer so ein, dass diese ca. 10cm über dem Wasserstand des Teiches rausschaut.
Somit liegen die beiden Einläufe unter der Wasseroberfläche des Teiches. Ergo versucht das Wasser im Teich das Wasser in der Pumpenkammer immer auszugleichen. Wie du dann den Auslauf aus der Pumpenkammer machst musst du selber wissen.
Ich habe einfach die Pumpen reingestellt und die pumpen nun das Wasser in den Filter, in einen Bachlauf und einen zusätzlichen Pflanzenfilter. 
Das Teichwasser läuft alleine in die Pumpenkammer durch die Schwerkraft.

Eingefroren ist mir die Anlage noch nie. Ich wohne aber im Münsterland. Hier sind die Temperaturen sicherlich andere als in Bayern oder weiss ich wo 

Auf die Einläufe in den Teich setze ich allerdings 45 Grad Bögen nach oben an die Teichoberfläche und den BA schließe ich im Winter damit nur noch der Skimmer das Wasser von der Oberfläche zieht.
So bleibt das untere Wasser quasi stabil und die Oberfläche des Teiches friert nicht kpl. zu.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Marco,

so sieht mein Pumpenschacht aus:

 

Den hab ich fertig gekauft und brauchte nur noch die Zugschieber und die Pumpe einbauen.


----------



## Hummingbird (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos, habe schon mal gegoogelt, wo man diese Pumpenschächte kriegt. Die sind ja verdammt teuer. Vielleicht baue ich mir so einen Schacht auch selber, dazu habe ich hier im Forum auch schon was gefunden. Die Lösung sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, habe mir auch schon eine Zeichnung erstellt, wie ich das machen werde  Die Zugschieber werde ich dann sicherheitshalber auch einbauen.
Hier in der Diskussion kam der Vorschlag, einen zweiten Eingang für einen Skimmer zu haben. Macht der denn Sinn, bei einem "so kleinen" Teich, den ich baue?


----------



## ebo (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Wenn du den Skimmer nicht haben möchtest ist das ok. Aber du sagst selber die PA ist teuer.
Solltest du später erweitern wollen hast du eine fertige PA mit 2 Eingängen 
Kannst ja einen Blindstopfen draufsetzen.


----------



## Hummingbird (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Ich glaube, das werde ich auch so machen wie vorgeschlagen. Den Pumpenschacht werde ich mir dann selber bauen, so wie es hier im Forum beschrieben wurde. Da kann man eine ganze Menge Geld sparen.
Gegen Frost werde ich dann auch noch ein wenig was machen, damit nichts passiert und dann sollte alles (hoffentlich) einwandfrei funktionieren.
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Bilder machen von dem ganzen Konstrukt, hoffentlich komme ich mal dazu  . 
Danke Euch nochmals für die vielen nützlichen Tipps!! Da wartet zwar ein wenig "Erweiterungs"-Arbeit auf mich, aber es soll ja auch vernünftig werden.


----------



## Hummingbird (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Ich kann einfach keine Ruhe geben  

Heute war ich im Laden und habe mir mal das ganze Zubehör für mein Vorhaben angeschaut.
Der Bodenablauf kam mir riesig vor . Das war einer von Oase, der Deckel hatte 38 cm Durchmesser, die Kammer 32 cm und der Ablauf war ein 110er. Muss der wirklich so riesig sein? Oder reicht auch die kleinere Version mit den Maßen 22 cm (Deckel), 50mm Ablauf? Bei der Teichgröße müßte das doch ausreichen oder?
Dann hatte ich noch das Skimmerproblem. Da gibts ja auch verschiedene Varianten, die Schwimmskinner sind auch nicht gerade klein. Könnte ich da nicht mit diesem hier arbeiten? Gibt es glaube ich auch nur in der 110er Variante.
http://www.hanako-koi.info/Bilder/HanakoKoi/sibo/skimmer.jpg
Als Pumpenkammer dachte ich an eine 200l Regentonne, die ich im Erdreich einbuddel und zwei Einläufe, einmal für BA und einmal für Skimmer mit Flanschen dort anbringe. Ich hoffe, da spricht nichts dagegen? 
Ach ja, der Berater im Geschäft riet mir davon ab, die Pumpe im Winter laufen zu lassen, aufgrund der Wassertemperaturen, die ich dann einfach durchmengen würde. Mithilfe der Schieber könnte ich den Skimmer und den Bodenablauf ja abklemmen, wie kommt dann aber gefiltertes Wasser in den Teich? 
So, ich hoffe, dass ich noch nicht nerve und freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Hier noch 2 Bilder vom aktuellen Stand des Teichbaus. Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht zuviel drüber kriege 
Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man ganz unten die geplante Sumpfzone mit zwei Durchbrüchen zum Teich. Die beiden Regentonnen dienen später dem Wasserauffang vom Haus- und Garagendach. Hieran möchte ich auch den Teichüberlauf anschließen. Am oberen Ende sieht man ein kleines Gefälle, da soll mal ein Brunnen mit Bachlauf hin. Der Pumpenschacht und der Filter sollen auch in dieser Gegend in der Erde versenkt werden. Der Teich ist 1,35m tief. Bin für jeder Kritik offen 
 
 

_
EDIT by Annett: Skimmer-Bild durch Link ersetzt. Bitte halte Dich an die Boardregeln und lies Dir das hier mal durch! _


----------



## ebo (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Guten Morgen.
Die Pumpenkammer kannst du dir selber bauen das ist stimmt. Den Skimmer den du auf dem Bild zeigst habe ich bei mir auch installiert.

Wenn du deine Pumpen im Winter abstellst wird auch nix gefiltert. Deswegen sollst du ja den BA schließen und das Wasser nur vom Skimmer einlaufen lassen. Der zieht das Wasser nur von der Oberfäche. Wenn du den Rücklauf zum Teich unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche machst dann steckste da ein 45 Grad Rohr drauf damit das gefilterte Wasser nicht nach unten in den Teich absinkt sondern nach oben an die Oberfläche fließt. Somit friert auch dein Teich an einigen Stellen nicht zu. Zumindest bei mir hier im Münsterland funktioniert das.

Warum willst du 50er Rohre nehmen?
Die 110er sind unwesentlich teurer und wesentlich leichter zu reinigen etc.

Wenn du Angst hast das dein Teich zu klein ist für BA, SKimmer und 110er dann bau ihn größer und tiefer 
Inbesondere dann wenn du noch genügend Platz hast. Du wirst dich sonst später ärgern.

lg
ebo


----------



## Hummingbird (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo ebo,

man bist Du früh wach :shock. 

Danke für die Hinweise. Den Rücklauf in den Teich hatte ich über den Bachlauf geplant, welcher zum Schluß in den Teich plätschern soll, damit der Teich auch mit Sauerstoff versorgt wird. Wenn ich den Rücklauf in den Teich unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche mache, dann habe ich Zweifel wegen der Sauerstoffzufuhr. Auf der anderen Seite könnte ja das "warme" Wasser beim Bachlauf nach unten absinken, mmh.  
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, schließe ich den BA im Winter mit dem Schieber. Brauche ich denn dann überhaupt noch einen Schieber für den Skimmer, wenn der eh immer offen bleibt?
Ich bin schonmal froh, dass jemand den von mir gezeigten Skimmer hat. Ich finde diesen auf jeden Fall besser als die schwimmenden von Oase. Vielleicht nicht von der Qualität, aber von der Größe  Ich hatte noch einen Skimmer in der Hand, der seitlich am Teich in der Folie installiert wird. Aber da hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass mit Fische dort rein schwimmen würden und dann im Pumpenschacht (Regentonne) landen würden. Die Angst hatte ich auch mit dem BA, aber da sagte der Verkäufer, dass die Fische normal nicht dahinein schwimmen würden. Wenn wäre auch blöd, denn dann kämen diese auch in den Pumpenschacht.
Tja, das mit dem Teich ist so eine Sache. Hätte den schon noch was größer und tiefer gemacht, aber wollte auch den Garten nicht zu klein machen. Platz wäre noch genug da, aber wenn mal Familie da ist, sollen die Kinder ja auch noch ein wenig Platz zum spielen haben 

Gruß Marco


----------



## ebo (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo 

Den Platz finden die immer 

Aber das muss letztendlich jeder selber für sich entscheiden.

Ich hab auf beiden, BA und Skimmer, einen Schieber. So kann ich leicht die Pumpenkammer säubern bzw. die Rohre.
Wenn zb der Skimmer keinen Schieber hat bekommst die Kammer ja nicht leer weil das Teichwasser nachläuft. Du kannst natürlich bei Bedarf einen Stopfen draufsetzen. Ist günstiger in der Anschaffung, aber halt nicht so komfortabel.

Mit dem Bachlauf ist das so eine Sache. Den würde ich persönlich immer getrennt laufen lassen. So kann man den Ein- u. Ausstellen. Der Filter läuft bei mir extra.
Sauerstoff führe ich zudem noch im Filter zu mittels Sauerstoffpumpe.

lg
ebo


----------



## Olli.P (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo Marco,

und:

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Also an Platz für ein bisschen größer würde es lt. den Bildern doch wohl nicht Mangeln.......

Z.B. könntest du ja noch ein Stück weiter zu den Tonnen gehen. Da sind ja eh schon 1,2 Baggerschaufeln raus. 

Die ganzen Gräben die du da im Teich gezogen hast, sind m.M.n. auch nur hinderlich beim Folie verlegen. (Falten ohne Ende)

Und:
Wenn du mit BA arbeiten willst, wie soll der Dreck der in den Mulden liegen bleibt, jemals zum BA kommen 

Die Beiden Inneren machst wech und gehst dafür mehr in die Tiefe. Das bringt auch schon einiges an Volumen.


----------



## Hummingbird (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo Oli,

meinst Du wirklich? Ich habe mir soviel Mühe mit den Stufen für die Bepflanzung gegeben  Habe das Ganze mit den Stufen von einer anderen Seite, da hieß es immer, man soll 3 Stufen machen. Dachte eigentlich, dass das so richtig war . 
Meine Nachbarn erklären mich noch für verrückt . Habe eben schon im strömenden Regen den Bodenaushub für den Pumpenschacht angefangen. Wenn ich jetzt noch die Stufen weghaue, denken die, ich bin total verrückt . Sicher, dann hätte ich mehr Volumen, aber für Kois reicht es dann wohl immer noch nicht aus  
Mit den Mulden hast Du vollkommen Recht. Die hatte ich nur gemacht, damit das Substrat nicht in den Teich rutschen kann. Stand auch auf der anderen Seite .
Das, was Du an den Tonnen siehst, die "zwei Baggerschaufeln" hatte ich als Sumpfzone geplant. 
So langsam werde ich immer verwirrkter, ob das alles so richtig ist, was ich da gemacht habe .
Werde wohl noch ein paar Tage grübeln und mir nochmal Gedanken machen. Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Tipps von Euch 

LG Marco


----------



## Olli.P (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Marco,

vllt. solltest du dir mal ein paar Useralben ansehen und dir da ein paar Anregungen raus ziehen. 

Es gibt auch genug User die ihre Teichbaudoku in der Signatur verlinkt haben....:smoki 

Und der ein oder andere User hat auch 'ne Homepage. 




> Meine Nachbarn erklären mich noch für verrückt .



Den Part haben wir schon hinter uns.......


----------



## Hummingbird (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo Olli,

habe mir gerade mal ein paar Beispiele angeschaut. Die meißten haben wirklich nur eine Stufe . Werde dann wohl ein paar Änderungen vornehmen, die dritte Stufe kommt wohl weg, die zweite größten Teils. Werde so ab und zu mal ein kleines Stück lassen, so als optisches "Schmankerl" .
Vielleicht mache ich den Teich ein wenig größer, aber von Hand ist das hier ein größeres Problem. Schon mit dem Bagger war es eine Menge Arbeit :?. Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Fischlein . 
Was hälst Du denn von der Sumpfzone. Macht die Sinn oder eher nicht? Wollte dort auch höhere Pflanzen reinmachen, als Sichtschutz zum Nachbarn. Die Zone soll auch als zusätzlicher Filter dienen.
Wenn ich oben genannte Änderungen mache, kann ich dann endlich ein paar Kois reinsetzen :beeten :beeten?

LG Marco


----------



## Olli.P (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*



Marco,

dich hat anscheinend das Koifieber schon vor der Fertigstellung gepackt 

Also 10.000L sehe ich nun nach eigenen Erfahrungen schon als Minimum an. 

Und:

Für einen Koiteich sind und bleiben steile Wände die 1te Wahl. 

Also entweder nochmal Bagger ordern/selber fahren, oder Stück für Stück bis zum Frühling Buddeln.

Sumpfzone iss normalerweise nich so gut, es sei denn du trennst sie vom Rest ab, so dass die Koi da erst gar nich reinkommen.

Besser wäre natürlich ein separater Pflanzenteich/-Filter, den du z.B. mit dem Aushub ein wenig höher anlegen könntest und dann mit dem Teich über einen Bachlauf oder unterirdisch verbindest. 

Ich hab übrigens beide Varianten.


----------



## Hummingbird (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi hi ,

da hast Du vollkommen Recht  Rechne grad schon rum, wie ich mindestens die 10000 l zusammenbekomme. Die Stufen habe ich schnell weg, da mache ich dann morgen direkt nach der Arbeit weiter. Dann habe ich schon mal die steilen Wände.
Spätestens nächste Woche muss aber alles fertig sein, dann muss die Folie rein :evil. Wenn es nur nicht so früh dunkel wäre . Oder ich stell mir einfach einen Fluter hin, die denken doch bestimmt eh schon, dass ich einem Knall habe . Auf jeden Fall ist mir bis Frühling definitiv zu spät .
Mit der Sumpfzone meinte ich eigentlich einen Pflanzenteich, der unterirdisch mit dem Teich verbunden werden soll. Dazu habe ich auch schon die zwei Durchbrüche angelegt. Hier kommen ein paar Ziegelsteine rein, die als Trenner dienen. Das momentane Loch wird später etwas höher als der Wasserspiegel wieder mit einem Sand/Lehm-Gemisch.

LG Marco


----------



## Olli.P (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Na dann,

schüpp, schüpp, hurra


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Marco,
das sieht doch schon mal gut aus!   
Mach den Teich so groß wie Du willst, so ein Ding kostet schließlich auch einiges Geld. Und dann bau' den Rest passend dazu ... :smoki.
Bei unterirdischen Rohren würde ich wegen Preis und Stabilität auf 110er KG gehen. Im Schacht dagegen (Licht!) würde ich auf HT "umsteigen". Dein 50er Durchmesser ist ausreichend.
Ich habe bei mir einfach Flansche statt BA gesetzt. Wenn die Öffnung ein Problem für Fische wird, kann ich noch was "Deckelartiges" " 'draufbasteln".
Der Wasserstand bei Dir im Teich wird nicht so dramatisch steigen/sinken, dass Du Dir Sorgen um die Pumpenkammer machen musst. Eine Nummer kleiner ginge auch (hohe Stapelbox, Maischefaß, oder "richtige Kammer" etc.). Die Pumpe vor dem Filter fördert so freilich den Dreck mit, aber das können die meisten "ab".


----------



## Hummingbird (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallöchen,

danke erstmal für das Kompliment . Ein paar kleinere Änderungen werden aber die Tage noch folgen. Die dritte Stufe kommt wahrscheinlich ganz weg, die zweite in Teilen.
KG-Rohre habe ich mir heute schon angeschafft 
 bist Du sicher, dass die Stapelbox Frost aushält? Ich meine, sie ist im Boden, aber der Frost könnte schon ganz schön zusetzen. Das Maischefaß scheint mir geeigneter, vor allem da es durch den Verschluß dicht ist. Muss nur gucken, wie der Durchmesser ist, da muss ja schließlich die Pumpe sowie 2 Zugschieber rein passen. Die Pumpe sollte auch leicht entnehmbar sein.
Das mit dem Flansch statt BA hatte ich mir auch mal durch den Kopf lassen. Davon wurde mir aber abgeraten, da ein reiner Flansch nicht die Wirkung wie ein BA hätte . Soviel teurer sind die BAs ja auch nicht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Hummingbird (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*



ebo schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Pumpen im Winter abstellst wird auch nix gefiltert. Deswegen sollst du ja den BA schließen und das Wasser nur vom Skimmer einlaufen lassen. Der zieht das Wasser nur von der Oberfäche. Wenn du den Rücklauf zum Teich unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche machst dann steckste da ein 45 Grad Rohr drauf damit das gefilterte Wasser nicht nach unten in den Teich absinkt sondern nach oben an die Oberfläche fließt. Somit friert auch dein Teich an einigen Stellen nicht zu. Zumindest bei mir hier im Münsterland funktioniert das.


Mir ist da gestern was aufgefallen: 
Wenn ich das so mache, das im Pumpenschacht die Pumpe und die beiden Einläufe von Skimmer und BA habe und die Pumpe an den Filter angeschlossen ist, kann es doch zu folgendem Problem im Winter kommen: Angenommen, der BA ist mit dem Zugschieber abgeklemmt, aber der Skimmer nicht. Die Pumpe wäre sicherheitshalber auch aus, dann würde doch 
1. das Wasser nicht gefiltert
2. mein Pumpenschacht volllaufen (mit dem Wasser des Skimmers) bzw. überlaufen. 
Wenn ich die Pumpe anlassen würde, dann glaube ich nicht, dass der Skimmer genug Wasser nachliefert, damit die Pumpe nicht trockenläuft. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Olli.P (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Marco,

zu1.

Natürlich wird dann nicht gefiltert, dann iss ja Winterruhe.  

zu2.

Du solltest den PS schon so einbauen, das er minimal über Teichniveau ist, dann kann auch nix überlaufen.
Denn bis PS funzt das ja alles in Schwerkraft.

Und im Winter wird dann normalerweise auch der Skimmertopf abgenommen. So hast du über dem Reduzierring, je nach Einbau, noch ca. 15-20cm Wasserstand. Und da kommt dann schon genug Wasser nach.  :smoki


----------



## Hummingbird (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Ich steh grad wohl ein wenig auf dem Schlauch . Dann habe ich das noch nicht verstanden denke ich.
Also, dass durch den Skimmer dann noch genug Wasser in den PS kommt, verstehe ich, aber dann würde doch auch die Pumpe weiterlaufen müssen? Sonst bringt das doch gar nix, das Wasser würde einfach im PS stehen. Dann müsste aber auch zwangsläufig der Filter durchlaufen werden, da die Pumpe ja daran angeschlossen ist. Das paßt dann aber nicht zu Punkt 1, was Du geschrieben hast . Eigentlich dachte ich, dass die Pumpe im Winter aus bleibt, was dann aber wieder zur Folge hat, das das Wasser aus dem PS nicht in den Teich zurückfließen würde. 
Ich glaub, so langsam werde ich noch wahnsinnig 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Olli.P (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Marco,

die Pumpenkammer, ist doch in diesem Fall dafür gedacht, das z.B.:

Die Technik aus dem eigentlichen Teich verschwindet.

Sie als Steuerungseinheit für BA und Skimmer fungiert.

Und ja:

Wenn du die Pumpen ausschaltest steht das Wasser auf Teichniveau im PS.
Und was iss nu so schlimm daran das da Wasser drinne steht wenn die Pumpen ausgeschaltet sind 
Pumpen sollen doch in Wasser überwintert werden. 
Einige Pumpen sind ja auch schon mittlerweile soweit voran geschritten konstruiert, das sie auch im Winter einfrieren dürfen. :smoki

Winterbetrieb:

Schieber vom BA zu.

Skimmertopf abnehmen und Pumpe weiter laufen lassen. 
(Am besten auf 50% gedrosselt, mechanisch per Kugelhahn/Zugschieber oder Elektronisch, je nach Pumpe)

Wenn's dann doch zu kalt werden sollte,(wie im letzten Winter) alles abschalten, Filter leer laufen lassen und reinigen/durchspülen.

Wenn's dann wieder wärmer wird, neu starten.


----------



## ebo (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo.

Wozu nimmt man den Skimmertopf ab?
Durch den starken Sog direkt an der Oberfläche verhindere ich ein zufrieren des Teiches. Zudem zieht der Skimmer nur das kalte Wasser an der Oberfläche ab.

Oder hattest du damit schonmal negative Erfahrungen dadurch das du den Skimmertopf draufgelassen hast?

lg
ebo


----------



## Olli.P (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi ebo,

ich weiß ja nicht was für eine Pumpe du da dran hast, aber soo stark ist der Sog nu auch wieder nicht........

Spätestens wenn's richtig kalt wird und dir der Skimmertopf mit einfriert :__ nase 
und deine Pumpe dir den PS leer saugt, weißt du warum man den abnimmt.........

Und:
Viele Teichianer hängen für den Skimmertopf dann 'nen Sprudelstein da rein.. 




> Zudem zieht der Skimmer nur das kalte Wasser an der Oberfläche ab.



Gehören die ersten 15cm Wasser nicht mehr zur Oberfläche............ 

Ich denk mal hier wird der Temperaturunterschied wohl nicht soo groß sein....... :smoki

Oder doch


----------



## heiti (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt habe ich aber auch noch eine Frage dazu:

Wenn ich den BA per Zugschieber abklemme, besteht dann nicht die Gefahr, dass das Rohr welches in die Pumpenkammer führt gefriert? Dort steht ja bis zum Schieber Wasser im Rohr und wird auch nicht bewegt. Oder sollte man einen kleinen Durchfluß lassen? 

Denn wenn ich mir die Bilder und Zeichnungen der Pumpenkammern anschaue, bezweifle ich mal, dass der Zulauf unterhalb der Frostgrenze von 80cm (soweit ich mich erinnern kann...) liegt.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Namensvetter,

wann hattest du das letzte mal eine 80cm dicke Eisdecke auf'm Teich 

Bei mir waren's letzten Winter 17cm gemessen!
Und meine ZS liegen ca. 40-50cm Tief.... :smoki


----------



## ebo (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo.

Da zieht eine 15.000er Aquamax volles Programm. Also zugefroren ist mein Teich noch nie im Bereich des Filterücklaufs sowie im Bereich des Skimmer. Also da ist locker jeweils 1qm der da frei bleibt.

Wobei ich noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin, den Topf abzunehmen  Sollte es mal den Hammerwinter geben werde ich das machen.

Der PS kann mir nicht leerlaufen da liegt ein Niveauschalter an dem die kpl. Elektrik angeschlossen ist drin.
Sobald der Schacht halb leer ist stellt sich die kpl. Elektrik aus.

lg
ebo


----------



## Hummingbird (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo zusammen,

man bin deppert . Habe mir heute eine Regenfass für den PS gekauft:

Dabei habe ich Folgendes natürlich nicht bedacht: Ich habe für den Skimmer und den BA zwei Flansche für 110er KG-Rohre geholt. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, hat die Regentonne Stufen zur Verstärkung, die knapp 15 cm sind. Der Flansch hat aber einen Durchmesser (außen) von 19,8 cm   . Dann paßt der ja gar nicht zwischen die Sufen und dann gibt es ein Problem mit der Dichtigkeit. So ein Mist, habe auch keine andere Tonne gesehen, die die Stufen nicht hat, außer die Mega-teuren.
Daher meine Frage: Tuts nicht auch ein kleinerer Flansch, den ich mit Adapter an die 110er Rohre klinken kann? Dachte da an 50er Flansch, der einen Außendurchmesser von 11,5 cm hat. Dann paßt auch wieder alles 

Vielen Dank und LG

Marco


----------



## ebo (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo.

Mein PS hat unter 100 Euro gekostet. Genau weiß ich das nicht mehr. Die Maße 60x60x60.

Der PS hatte direkt 2x 110er Rohre einlaminiert oder wie das heißt. Die Firma hat dafür extra eine Form. Er baut die bei Bedarf für einen hiesigen Koihändler. 


Wenn du magst kann ich dir die Kunststofffirmenadresse per PN geben.

Dann telefonierst du mit dem ob er die überhaupt noch baut, was er für den PS haben will und ob er den auch verschickt. 
Ich kenne keinen aus der Firma näher. Ich verdiene da nix dran und habe auch keine Vorteile dadurch. Mein Kontakt ist ein paar Jahre her aber die Firma existiert noch.

Das wäre auf jeden Fall die sauberste Lösung. Da kannste einfach 110er Rohre anschließen und fertig. Einen Deckel musste dir allerdings selber bauen. Meiner ist aus Holz und von unten mit Dämmstoffplatten isoliert.
lg
ebo


----------



## Hummingbird (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo ebo,

bitte bitte, wäre Klasse, wenn Du mir die Adresse schickst, dann rufe ich da morgen früh direkt mal an. Super, wenn das klappen würde.
Falls nicht, muss ich das mit 50er Flanschen wohl machen, hoffe, dass ich dann keine Nachteile hätte.

LG Marco


----------



## Olli.P (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Marco,

so lange die Schraubenlöcher auf einer Fläche liegen, kannst du den Flansch entsprechend bearbeiten.
Das hab ich auch schon mal gemacht, das geht. 

Wichtig ist eben nur, das der Kreis mit den Löchern auf einer glatten Fläche aufliegt. 

Und reduzier nicht auf 50mm.


----------



## Hummingbird (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hmmmh, habe den Flansch noch nicht hier, ist noch unterwegs. Kennst Du denn den Durchmesser von Schraube zu Schraube?
Ich rufe auf jeden Fall mal an wegen des PS, wenn ich Nachricht von ebo habe. 

LG Marco


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Marco,
das mit den Stufen hört sich nicht so schlimm an ....
Olli hat schon mal in einem anderen thread geschrieben, vom Flansch seitlich ein wenig abzuschneiden (ohne die Schraublöcher zu entfernen). Die Dichtfläche verkleinert sich dadurch, andererseits ist an dieser Stelle der Anpreßdruck höher, was auch nicht von Nachteil ist. 
Wenn Du es Dir zutraust, zwei Gummidichtungen (-> Foliereste) selber zu schneiden, dann kann ich mir eine selbstgebaute Durchführung aus PVC-Rohr mit Außengewinde + Mutter gut vorstellen. 110er "fertige" Durchführungen habe ich noch nicht zu kaufen gesehen. Bei einer 63er in meinem IBC hatte ich ganz schön zu kämpfen (selbst gebauter "Mutternschlüssel", um das Teil dicht zu krieben)...
Würde so was an Deiner Tonne noch gehen?


----------



## Hummingbird (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo Rolf,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Den Flansch habe ich ja schon bestellt, ist ein 110er. Bearbeiten geht bestimmt, würde ich auch machen. Aber wenn der Abstand der Schrauben > 15 cm ist, dann habe ich ein Problem. Dann bringt auch das bearbeiten nichts . 
Die Lösung mit der Teichfolie klingt auch nicht schlecht. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, müßte ich das wohl so machen. 

Gruss Marco


----------



## Olli.P (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Marco,

hab grad leider keinen 110er Flansch rumliegen, sind alle verbaut.... 

Warte einfach ab bis die Sachen da sind. 

Denn wenn du dir ansonsten einen PS laminieren lassen willst, muss du eh ca. 14 Tage drauf warten.

Ich hab meinen PS damals hier gekauft. Allerdings war er 2006 erheblich günstiger, hatt "nur" 173 Einheiten plus Steuer mit einem zusätzlichen 50er Flansch an gegenüberliegender Seite für die Verrohrung zum Filter gekostet.


----------



## Hummingbird (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo Olaf,

das ist aber schade . 
Hat denn ein anderer Leser gerade die Schraubenmasse vorliegen . Wäre Klasse, dann kann ich morgen früh direkt mal da anrufen bzw. Maßnahmen ergreifen . Will mal langsam alles fertig bekommen, bin ein wenig ungedultig.
Ich habe übrigens mal ungefähr abgeschätzt: Der Außendurchmesser ist 198 mm, abzüglich der 110 mm fürs Rohr macht 88 mm. Bleiben quasi 44 mm Manschettenbreite. Die Schraube ist in der Bitte, dass heißt bei etwa 22 mm. Grob gerechnet müßten dann die Schrauben einen Abstand von 198 mm - 44 mm also 154 mm haben. Ist ein wenig zuviel, die 15 cm sind absolutes Maximum. Da muss ich wohl dann eine Schraube weglassen bzw. versetzt anbringen. Ich hoffe meine Rechnung stimmt auch ...

LG Marco


----------



## squidy (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

hi marco

dein wunsch ist mir befehl 

100er flansch hat:

aussendurchmesser 175mm
Innenduchmesser ist klar
schaubendurchmesser (mitte zu mitte) 145mm

sollte das nicht passen kleb 1-2 folienschichten auf die tiefere stelle bis du eine fläche hast, mit genug innitec wid das schon dicht


----------



## Hummingbird (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo remo,

suuuuuuuuuper und vielen Dank!!! Ich hoffe, dass ich denselben Flansch erhalte, denn ich hatte einen im Inet gefunden, der ein Außenmaß von 19,8 cm hat. Wenns Deiner ist, bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Hoffe mal, Du bist jetzt nicht rausgerannt, nur um für mich zu messen .

UND JETZT MAL EIN DICKES DICKES LOB AN DAS FORUM HIER  !! DIE HILFSBEREITSCHAFT IST EINFACH KLASSE !! VOR ALLEM DIE GEDULD MIT SOLCHEN LEUTEN WIE MIR .

LG Marco


----------



## Olli.P (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi,

oder setz in kleinerem Radius M3 Edelstahl Gewindeschrauben mit zusätzlichen Kunststoffunterlegscheiben.


----------



## squidy (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*



Hummingbird schrieb:


> Hoffe mal, Du bist jetzt nicht rausgerannt, nur um für mich zu messen .



nene ich lagere immer die 110er flansche unterm Schreibtisch :__ nase

ollis idee mit neuen schrauben ist auch gut, dann hoffste lieber nicht das du meine bekommst, da wäre es wohl zu knapp 

sag mal stimmt dein teichvolumen  20m2 und 1.35m tiefe?


----------



## Hummingbird (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Guten morgen zusammen,

habe eben mal im Shop angerufen, die den Flansch liefern werden. Der Schraubenabstand ist 16cm und damit ein wenig zuviel. Mmmh, dann überlege ich mir mal was ... Am besten eine Schraube weglassen oder ein wenig versetzt anbringen bzw mit Teichfolie unterlegen. Hoffe nur, dass schadet der Dichtigkeit nicht 
Mit dem Teichvolumen bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ist ja noch kein Wasser drin. Die 1,35m Tiefe stimmen, die 20m² müsste ich nochmal messen ... Du meinst sicherlich die 5000 l, wobei die auch geschätzt sind ... 

Gruss Marco


----------



## squidy (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*



Hummingbird schrieb:


> Mit dem Teichvolumen bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ist ja noch kein Wasser drin. Die 1,35m Tiefe stimmen, die 20m² müsste ich nochmal messen ... Du meinst sicherlich die 5000 l, wobei die auch geschätzt sind ...
> 
> Gruss Marco



dann schätzt du recht minimalistisch  20m2 mit 1m tiefe, wenn die ufer 45° winkel haben, dann sind es locker über 10m3 wenn nicht schon 15m3


----------



## Hummingbird (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hi Remo,

ich glaube, da hat Du Recht . Sind deutlich mehr als 5000 l. Werde auf jeden Fall mit einer Wasseruhr messen, wieviel reingeht. Ich habe mal die Außenmaße grob nachgemessen, sind etwas weniger als 20m², aber dafür habe ich in den letzten Tagen noch rung 40 Schubkarren rausgeholt (bin noch nicht fertig). Ich denke, dass ich mich bei einer Tiefe zwischen 1,50 und 1,60 m einpendeln werde. Der Rand besteht jetzt nur noch aus einer Pflanzenzone, an 2 Stellen noch Teile der zweiten, aber nicht viel. Danach geht es aber sehr steil direkt auf den Grund. Bin ja mal wirklich gespannt, wieviel Wasser da reingehen wird :smoki ...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Hummingbird (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine Frage: Ich habe gestern den BA sowie Skimmer und Flansche geliefert bekommen. Wollte das ganze morgen soweit installieren, damit ich mal langsam die Folie reintun kann . Aber womit klebe/dichte ich die Rohre, die an den BA sowie Flansch angeschlossen werden? Ich habe mir Tangit geholt, lese aber immer wieder, dass man dafür Innotec Adhesal nehmen soll. Soll ich das Tangit umtauschen und das Produkt von Innotec holen oder geht das mit Tangit genauso gut? Soll ja alles schön dicht sein, dan den BA komme ich nach Wassereinlauf nicht so schnell ran 

Gruss Marco


----------



## koifischfan (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Welchen Filter?*

PVC-Rohre, welche der Installateur mit Tangit klebt, sind 100%ig dicht und halten auch Drücken bis 10 Bar stand.


----------

